# DC's First Annual Halloween Party



## LPBeier (Oct 19, 2010)

A thread about pirates and a conversation between Barbara L and PrincessFiona had me make a joke about their costumes for the Halloween party.  I got to thinking what it would be like to actually have a party.

Now of course logistics make this only doable in a virtual situation, but in some ways that always makes it more fun.  So, everyone is invited to this party.  Let us know what you will be wearing, and what you will be bringing to eat.  If you have any suggests of activities they would be great to.  Just remember we do have some younger folk around so keep that in mind to.

Okay, since I am hosting this thing, I will go first.

Of course, I am going to be dress as Jill, the beautiful, young cake baking heroine of the Cake Mania computer game series.  To be honest, this wasn't much of a stretch because other than her being a cartoon, we look pretty much alike 

I will be supplying pumpkin cupcakes decorated with all sorts of fun Halloween themes!

I'll also run the apple bobbing station.  Hokey, maybe, but no Halloween party should be without one! 

So, who's next?


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, did I mention there could be a prize for the best costume?


----------



## babetoo (Oct 19, 2010)

i am thinking raggedy anne. will bring eyeball deviled eggs.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 20, 2010)

I will be Paula Deen and I will be bringing Butter cookies in various halloween shapes, Pumpkin Gooey Butter Cake and just plain ol' butter, Ya'll!!!


----------



## jabbur (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll come as a Fair Maiden and will bring pumpkin dip and ginger snaps as well as hot apple cider.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 20, 2010)

I will be dressing as Jack Skelton from Nightmare before christmas (but a rounder one)

I am bringing hot mulled wine and cheesy phylo appetizers in the shape of coffins.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 20, 2010)

I will come as Rhett Butler....Will bring sweet potatoes pie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm coming as a Tavern Wench. I will bring Pumkin-tinis, Apple Grog and Pumpkin Cheesecake:

Pumpkin Cheesecake 
Crust: 
1 c fine chopped pecans
3 tbsp. sugar
3 tbsp. butter, melted 
Crust: Mix chopped pecans, 3 tablespoons sugar and melted butter; press firmly into 9-inch spring-form pan. 
Bake at 325°F for 10 minutes.
Filling: 
5 (8 oz.) pkg. cream cheese, softened
1 c. sugar
3 tbsp. flour
2 tsp pumpkin pie spice
1 c. Pumpkin Puree
4 eggs
Whipped Cream
Beat cream cheese, 1 cup sugar, flour and pie spice until well blended. Add pumpkin. Mix well. Add eggs, 1 at a time, mixing well after each one. Pour over crust. 
Bake at 325°F for 1 hour and 5 minutes or until center is set. Loosen rim of pan, but let cool before removing. Refrigerate at least 4 hours or overnight. Top with Whipped Cream just before serving.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 20, 2010)

Okay, everyone, this is really great.  We have our judges (sorry, Paula, Simon and Randy were all busy so our Admins are filling in).  I can tell you the prize is your own custom title under your name (like mine is Certified Cake Maniac) and will fill you in on the details asap.  The contest will run until October 30th.  If you have already posted before the contest details are posted, you will be able to revise your entry if you want.

Have fun, tell your DC friends, and let's party!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 20, 2010)

I will bring this (thanks to crewsk for posting this way back when).  Crewsk called it Pumpkin Crunch Cake but my family calls it Pumpkin Crack:

Layer1- 1(16oz.)can *pumpkin
*1(12oz.)can evaporated milk
3 eggs
3/4C. sugar
1/2tsp. cinnamon
Mix well & pour into 9x13 well greasd baking pan.

Layer2- Sprinkle 1 box(dry)butter recipe *cake* mix over layer#1.

Layer3- Melt 1 1/2 sticks butter or margarine, pour evenly over *cake* mix.

Layer4- Top with 1 1/2C. chopped pecans.
Bake at 350 deg. for 1 hour. Cool completely.

Layer5- 2C. powdered sugar
8oz. cream cheese, softened
8oz. cool whip, thawed
Mix well & spread on cooled *cake*. Keep refrigerated. Eat & enjoy. 

now, to think up a costume...........


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's Jack.
He is one of my fav's. I had a kid come to my house dreesed just like this.












I decorate my house BIG TIME for Halloween.I gave out 18lbs of candy last year and I am going even bigger this year.I have skeletons,skulls,spiders and bugs everywhere.I also have about 25 spots and fog to go with.I also have an animated talking head in a globe.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is an amazing costume.This video has been out a while but some may have not seen it yet.

Camaro Transformer Costume Video


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll be coming as I am (picture attached). 

I will also bring the Swedish Tea Ring, Canteens, Dutch pastries, and hot dogs.  Oh, I heard there might be swimming--should I bring my swimsuit? (Picture didn't show up, but the link is at the bottom). 

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL!!! The foods look great! The bikini, I'm not sure about...you might consider a one-piece in this weather!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL I might consider a tent and dark glasses for everyone else!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 26, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> LOL I might consider a tent and dark glasses for everyone else!
> 
> Barbara


 
No tent but, they'll need the dark glasses for the glaring whiteness of my legs.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 26, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No tent but, they'll need the dark glasses for the glaring whiteness of my legs.


LOL I was watching George Lopez yesterday, and Carmen had just joined the poetry club. She said to her mom and dad, "I'm closing the blinds now because my friends are starting to get color."    I'm right there with you and the white legs!

Barbara


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 26, 2010)

I will be coming as Zombie Poppin' Fresh (the Pills-bury Doughboy)* and I'll be bringing fingers in crescent rolls, cina-brain buns


* Why Zombie??? The Pillsbury Pop N. Fresh Eulogy


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey, now you're talkin'!  This is starting to be a party!  I was worried that no one was interested, but hey, it's Halloween!!! 

So, how this is going to work is, if you want to enter the contest to win a one-of-a-kind title under your name, you need to come up with a creative costume - we are just going for creative here (and we have some fine examples so far.  Pictures are good and no, it doesn't have to be you in the costume (in fact, that way you can be more creative!).

A second prize will go for the most creative treat brought because after all, this is Discuss Cooking, not Discuss Costumes!  Again, it doesn't have to be something you would normally bring, just creative.  Pictures are good, recipes are GREAT!

Just need detailed (in a fun way) descriptions and/or pictures.

Rules:
1.  No moderator/administrator can win, but they can enter
2.  Only one prize will be offered to a person so you won't win in both categories.
3.  Judges are our Administrators, Frank Z, Janet H, and Alix
4.  Please keep it fun and clean - we do have younger members.
5.  Contest closes midnight October 30th and the winners will be announced as soon as the judges can get together on it.

Oh, and you don't like to dress up?  Fine, just bring some food and hang out - comment about the other people's entries and have fun!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi guys, I'll be Witch Hazel and bring some peanut butter fudge and mushrooms turnovers and we will  make some kind of punch,
kades


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't worry about the punch, Kades, that's being taken care of.  I have my punch fountain and will make a *very red* raspberry punch with lots of interesting edible "floaties" in it


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 26, 2010)

I am coming as a SMIB and View attachment 8769I am bringing Stuffed Ham.


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 26, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> I am coming as a SMIB and View attachment 8769I am bringing Stuffed Ham.




Here I am:
View attachment 8770


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 26, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> Here I am:
> View attachment 8770


Oh my!!!!!!!!!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 26, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> Here I am:
> View attachment 8770



I Love It!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 27, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> Here I am:
> View attachment 8770


 
Patty, I'm so happy you got your teeth fixed!!!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 27, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> Here I am:
> View attachment 8770


 


PattY1 said:


> I am coming as a SMIB and I am bringing Stuffed Ham.


 
No picking on the locals Patty.....


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay, so all of you are set for the party, it's time to start telling your friends about it!  The more the merrier as they say!


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 27, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> No picking on the locals Patty.....




I have been here so long I am grandfathered in.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 28, 2010)

22 years and counting.....


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm not going to have time to cook much this year. Its been a rough couple of months. I haven't even had time to make my kilt so I can be a Scottsman this year!! I will probably have to choose one from a past year. Help me out...


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm leaning towards Elvis.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 28, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> I'm leaning towards Elvis.


Elvis just said you're freaking him out.  Stand up straight!

Barbara


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Oct 28, 2010)

That would be a big tree to climb out from under!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 28, 2010)

I think Elvis is too been there done that for you.  I kinda like the Viking!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 28, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> I think Elvis is too been there done that for you.  I kinda like the Viking!


Being half Swedish, I agree!

Barbara


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 28, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> 22 years and counting.....



41 this time, time before 3.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 28, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> 41 this time, time before 3.


 
Okay you have me beat....crab claws down!


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Oct 28, 2010)

I will also go there! I'm still thinking what should I bring and wear.


----------



## spork (Oct 28, 2010)

*ding dong*
Crashing this party with a basket of sweet potato fries!
I'm costumed as a chef, with a big tall toque, which I cannot describe because of Laurie's posting restrictions.
I've brought the mash-up game for all, Twister.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 28, 2010)

spork said:


> *ding dong*
> Crashing this party with a basket of sweet potato fries!
> I'm costumed as a chef, with a big tall toque, which I cannot describe because of Laurie's posting restrictions.
> I've brought the mash-up game for all, Twister.



You don't have to crash, Spork, you are invited just like everyone else .

Oh, and that is EXACTLY WHY we have that posting restriction


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 29, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> You don't have to crash, Spork, you are invited just like everyone else .
> 
> Oh, and that is EXACTLY WHY we have that posting restriction


 
My costume pic just barely (pun intended) made it past the censors.


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 29, 2010)

...knock, knock...thank you for the invite! 
Great party, LP. I love all the costumes and laughter 

I'm a *Plate of Potato Chips !* 

I've brought some *Candy Cane Cordials*, 
*Bonfire Cocktails*, a *Yummy Mummy Meatloaf*, 
and some *Black Cat Cookies*.
.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 29, 2010)

You saw my costume. Jack Skelton!

Here is my dish.








Here is my cocktail









Can I bring my dog...I couldn't find a sitter?


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 29, 2010)

I guess I should introduce the rest of the family.


Here is my"old lady"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






and my son








My daughter is a little shy.I think she is just a self conscious teen girl.They always worry about their looks!


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 29, 2010)

... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRamB30E9mU&feature=related


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is a pic of the old homestead with the previous owners.







Here is a pic of my wife's craft room







And my man cave







And one last shot of the garden


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 29, 2010)

*I'll put on some music *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeZftK2kO6U


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, this is turning into quite the fete!  I think our judges will have a tough go of it!  Thanks everyone for coming - there is still time to invite any of your DC friends who haven't shown up here yet!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 30, 2010)

Love Vincent Price!!!


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 30, 2010)

*...hors d'oeuvres anyone? ...sweets?*

...I have *Mummies* made with hot dogs and crescent rolls 
...and *Eyeballs* made with Dunkin Donut holes and icing 
...and *Eyes on a Basil Leaf* with mozarella, olives, and tomato
.


----------



## spork (Oct 30, 2010)

I will be playing a saw with my fiddler bow all night, encouraging everyone to do the "zombie dance."  I take requests, including disco tunes and anyone who needs to borrow the saw to dismember any especially ugly DC'er at our most festive Halloween Party.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 30, 2010)

A couple of cool pumpkins I found.We will be carving ours later today.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























I have done this one of course!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 30, 2010)

And don't forget everyone's favorite Halloween tradition. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiSIQzwIPzQ

Hulu - It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown - Watch the full feature film now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 30, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> And don't forget everyone's favorite Halloween tradition.
> 
> 
> Hulu - It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown - Watch the full feature film now.


 
I'll be there tomorrow night!!! After the party of course...I believe in The Great Pumkin and The Flying Spaghetti Monster.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 30, 2010)

I still have to go buy the candy for trick-or-treat. I'll be going EARLY tomorrow morning.  I'll bing the leftovers to the party after I change costums.  I'll be handing out the candy in my gorilla suit.


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's another pumpkin for you, 4meandthem. And thank you, Dave, for posting Charlie Brown's Great Pumpkin...a much loved classic I almost forgot about. And spork, you play a mean fiddle there...love it. 
Gotta throw in *Michael Jackson's "Thriller"* song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1pwhR75eQ0


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 30, 2010)

...and you all might remember this one from the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland:
Grim Grinning Ghosts#


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 30, 2010)

That pumpkin is great! Michael Jackson's Thriller will live forever.


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 31, 2010)

Time to change the music...
Lots of good dancers at this party I see. 
I thought Dave was changing costumes.... 
...sheesh, and they say women take forever getting ready 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d8hZtvRPno


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 31, 2010)

I did. I'll have pics later.... also dressed up the canine kids, hope they are welcome too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 31, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> I did. I'll have pics later.... also dressed up the canine kids, hope they are welcome too!


 
Of course!!!  Goggies are always welcome!  They do much better than kittehs at parties.  Besides, it'll cut down on the clean-up after.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, this party seems to be a "Monster" success!  I am glad everyone is having fun!  I will check in with our judges and find out our winners as soon as possible!

Everyone keep having fun, there is still lots of food and by the look of it, no end of entertainment.  Your costumes all look great!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 31, 2010)

We only had one group of 6 kids come through the facility...they made out like bandits.  One was about 2 years old and had on a peacock costume, it was beautiful and you could tell it was handmade.

Grog, anyone???


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy Halloween Everyone!

I'll leave you with the scariest rated rock video.

Marilyn Manson Sweet Dreams......Freaky....This guy is actually pretty smart and knows what he is doin'


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6VojYGrnpg


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you for the party, Laurie. You were a wonderful hostess. 
I'll clean the dishes and sweep the floors...and I'll turn out the lights. 
This song here is more my speed, 4me 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmO_04yYi9Q&feature=related


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes, thanks for the Party Laurie!  It was fun! <helping Mollyanne move the furniture back in place>


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, you too.  The place looks better than before!  I am glad you both enjoyed yourselves....I hope everyone else did too.


----------



## spork (Nov 1, 2010)

Kids are thieves, and I hate cleaning up after a party.


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 1, 2010)

Are you related to Debbie Downer?


----------



## spork (Nov 1, 2010)

I have compromising phone pics of everyone who attended our party wearing double D costumes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 1, 2010)

spork said:


> I have compromising phone pics of everyone who attended our party wearing double D costumes.


 
Cool, send them to me!  I'll make an album..


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## spork (Nov 2, 2010)

Grog.  great party.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 2, 2010)

Grog>>>>>>Spork...party is over...time for work tomorrow, you need help getting home?


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 2, 2010)

*Drum Roll Please.......*

Well, after a lot of discussion with the judges we have our winners:

*Costume:  MollyAnne* as a potato chip 
*Food: 4meandthem*'s meat platter and coffin appies. 

Congratulations to both of you.  When you have decided on your custom title, PM it to me and I will have one of the Admin's set it up.

Thanks everyone for making this very fun.  We will try to do more interactive threads!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the great party!

Congratulations MollyAnne and 4meandthem!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 3, 2010)

Good Party!!  Congratulations Mollyanne and 4meanthem!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Nov 3, 2010)

Congratulations MollyAnne and 4meandthem!


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 3, 2010)

Yippeeeee! Thank you all and congrats to 4me too!
I had lots of fun as you probably noticed 

Everyone looked great in their costumes...
...from raggedy ann, paula dean, fair maiden, 
and jack shelton...to rhett butler, the tavern witch, 
witch hazel, zombie poppin fresh, a fiddlin' chef, and 
those who came as "themselves" (haha barbara and patty). 

Hey, before everyone leaves, let me take a pic with my "camera"
Move in close...closer....closer:

*Everyone say "Caaaaaaaaakkkkke"....CLICK*


----------

